# For those of you supplementing TRT with UGL test.



## Iron1

Why continue to carry a script?


----------



## trodizzle

I would only see that handy if you were traveling with it. Beyond that, I can't think of a reason.


----------



## j2048b

I like to have as many insurance policies and loop holes as possible! Thats why anybody who can get a script gets one


----------



## jennerrator

I was doing it on my own until I got a script...would still be if I didn't


----------



## Iron1

The reason I brought this up is because of my previous thread in this section.

Long story short, cost of my scripted TRT went up 900% vs where it was a month ago.
It's unsustainable. There was mention in that thread that others who run UGL test still carry a script as well.

I understand carrying a script for legal reasons if it's cheap enough and that's what I've been doing until now.
There has to be a helluva good reason to continue carrying a script that costs that much while supplementing UGL that I'm not seeing.


----------



## jennerrator

Iron1 said:


> The reason I brought this up is because of my previous thread in this section.
> 
> Long story short, cost of my scripted TRT went up 900% vs where it was a month ago.
> It's unsustainable. There was mention in that thread that others who run UGL test still carry a script as well.
> 
> I understand carrying a script for legal reasons if it's cheap enough and that's what I've been doing until now.
> There has to be a helluva good reason to continue carrying a script that costs that much while supplementing UGL that I'm not seeing.



there isn't


----------



## Iron1

Jenner said:


> there isn't



My only thought was that for some people who live in states where it's illegal to do your own bloods, keeping the script gives the doctors a legitimate reason to run bloods. But DAMN that's an expensive way to get blood work.


----------



## jennerrator

Iron1 said:


> My only thought was that for some people who live in states where it's illegal to do your own bloods, keeping the script gives the doctors a legitimate reason to run bloods. But DAMN that's an expensive way to get blood work.



I thought even if you can't do bloods in your state there are outside labs you can use online?


----------



## j2048b

Im still not sure how u got to the 900% increase? I still pay the same $10 per month and my script will last me 3 months and thats what i was paying last year? Unless i got a 10 ml vial per month @$10 per but my insurance was wise to this so they did the math and at the rate of my dosage a 10 ml vial will last me 90 days.... If i need to blast anything in etween i go ugl and keep the script for bw, pins, etc...


----------



## Iron1

Jenner said:


> I thought even if you can't do bloods in your state there are outside labs you can use online?



There are, but that only makes carrying a script that much more confusing to me.


----------



## jennerrator

Iron1 said:


> There are, but that only makes carrying a script that much more confusing to me.



hahahahahahhahaha....hence, my first answer......there isn't!


----------



## Iron1

j2048b said:


> Im still not sure how u got to the 900% increase? I still pay the same $10 per month and my script will last me 3 months and thats what i was paying last year?



Insurance is no longer paying for 10mL vials.
Only 1mL jobbers one at a time and I have to pay the 10mL copay per 1mL now.

Not only is it 900% more expensive to get the 10mL, I now am also forced to pick up my script 9x more frequently.
This forces me to lose an hours pay every time I refill.


----------



## j2048b

Iron1 said:


> Insurance is no longer paying for 10mL vials.
> Only 1mL jobbers one at a time and I have to pay the 10mL copay per 1mL now.
> 
> Not only is it 900% more expensive to get the 10mL, I now am also forced to pick up my script 9x more frequently.
> This forces me to lose an hours pay every time I refill.



Oh snikes! I did not know this! Yeah that sucks balls! (Sorry Jen . 

Yup wow mine staid the same cost

Can u switch insurances?


----------



## NPower65

Jenner said:


> I thought even if you can't do bloods in your state there are outside labs you can use online?



See for my state it is legal to have your bloods done but i would have to take off work and travel 150 miles to a lab so a script would be worth the extra money for me


----------



## jennerrator

NPower65 said:


> See for my state it is legal to have your bloods done but i would have to take off work and travel 150 miles to a lab so a script would be worth the extra money for me



your dr. is 150 miles from where you live????


----------



## NPower65

Jenner said:


> your dr. is 150 miles from where you live????


No but for me to get any sort of blood work done if I can't get a script from my Dr here in town then I will have to drive 150 miles to a lab or to an HRT clinic


----------



## jennerrator

NPower65 said:


> No but for me to get any sort of blood work done if I can't get a script from my Dr here in town then I will have to drive 150 miles to a lab or to an HRT clinic



so it's good and bad...lol to have a script....

1. You have a script
2. You have to drive 150 miles to do bloods...crazy

Doesn't your dr. do bloods?


----------



## juuced

I keep my script for emergency purposes just in case my UG connection is lost.  Also with scripted test I know is pharm grade and good.  In case of an emergency Ill always have my scripted dose to fall back on as an bare minimum to keep me going.


----------



## NPower65

Jenner said:


> so it's good and bad...lol to have a script....
> 
> 1. You have a script
> 2. You have to drive 150 miles to do bloods...crazy
> 
> Doesn't your dr. do bloods?



See in my case my Test is low but not low enough to get a script for it, so I will have to go UG to get Test in order to get my levels up. The nearest lab is 150 miles to do blood work for monitoring my levels. By getting a script that would save me from taking a half day off of work and driving 150 miles. Yes he would do bloods if he writes a script for the Test


----------



## jennerrator

NPower65 said:


> See in my case my Test is low but not low enough to get a script for it, so I will have to go UG to get Test in order to get my levels up. The nearest lab is 150 miles to do blood work for monitoring my levels. By getting a script that would save me from taking a half day off of work and driving 150 miles. Yes he would do bloods if he writes a script for the Test



Ah...it's all making sense now, you are not actually on TRT...(through a DR. anyway)


----------



## NPower65

Jenner said:


> Ah...it's all making sense now, you are not actually on TRT...(through a DR. anyway)



Right here is a thread I started today may explain a little more
http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/17380-TRT-Without-Blood-work


----------



## j2048b

juuced said:


> I keep my script for emergency purposes just in case my UG connection is lost.  Also with scripted test I know is pharm grade and good.  In case of an emergency Ill always have my scripted dose to fall back on as an bare minimum to keep me going.



Yuppers!!! This ^^^ is the reasoning for me as well as a few others i wont get into


----------



## DF

My clinic started doing some weird shit, so I'm on my own now.  My reason for having a script are legal only.  Obama! I want my free test!


----------



## j2048b

DF said:


> My clinic started doing some weird shit, so I'm on my own now.  My reason for having a script are legal only.  Obama! I want my free test!



U must have been with new era as well eh? And their forced 4 week "pct" for like 300-350 every year right?? Haha yeah!


----------



## Trauma RN

It would be still be cheaper for you to drive to me, have me take your blood, send it in, and drive back home. 
That is just crazy talk RON...900X more.....


----------



## Redrum1327

im not prescribed TRT anymore Ron and my doc still does bloods whenever i ask him to and im in the most commi state there is but also my doc is pretty cool and and knows most of whats going on so he does it basically foe my well being also so if your doc is half way decent he would think the same as mine then again ive had this Doc since i was 8-10 and is my families doc too and this is prolly the safest thing ive told him ive done over the years


----------



## DF

j2048b said:


> U must have been with new era as well eh? And their forced 4 week "pct" for like 300-350 every year right?? Haha yeah!



You got it! also they wanted to send me for the blood work, which I can get done & paid through insurance.  Either way I'm sent to LabCorp so fuk them.


----------



## juuced

DF said:


> You got it! also they wanted to send me for the blood work, which I can get done & paid through insurance.  Either way I'm sent to LabCorp so fuk them.



With new era as well.  Just placed my last order for refills with them.   looks like I will be moving on to someone else after.


----------



## j2048b

juuced said:


> With new era as well.  Just placed my last order for refills with them.   looks like I will be moving on to someone else after.



Yup it has been over a year for me and i called and was not happy with some stuff they were pushing.....


----------



## halfwit

Iron1 said:


> Insurance is no longer paying for 10mL vials.
> Only 1mL jobbers one at a time and I have to pay the 10mL copay per 1mL now.
> 
> Not only is it 900% more expensive to get the 10mL, I now am also forced to pick up my script 9x more frequently.
> This forces me to lose an hours pay every time I refill.


Remove insurance from the equation Ron.  Tell your pharmacy that you're paying it out of pocket; which means insurance no longer has ANY say in what you order.  

I did this as my insurance FINALLY agreed to pay, but like you - only for 1ml vials, and with a copay that's outrageous.  I pay roughly 46 bucks for a 10ml vial from CVS by using coupons from goodrx. The price does fluctuate a little, but it's NOTHING compared to the horseshit that I'd be paying otherwise.  

My .02c


----------



## Sledge

Ive been on TRT for about a year.  Im about to start my first blast with some UGL, but will continue to carry the script as well.  Have to buy less UGL stuff that way!  Bloods will be checked periodically to be sure Im not under doing it or over doing it.


----------



## BubbleGuppies

Three Reasosn 
1) I pay $15 per 10cc vial w/ insurance
2) I get lab work done every 3 months, covered by insurance 
3) My Doc only prescribes 200mg every 10 days, and I like to run 200mg per week for TRT 

If it was covered by insurance, nobody in their right mind would run UG or homebrew shit over legit test from a US pharmacy that's practically free.


----------

